# formula for blacken-it



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi all, I am looking for the formula for Blacken-it.  I know that is a brand name but I don't know what else to call it.  I bought some but I need a bigger volume so I can submerge the whole project I need it for.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

secure.sciencecompany.com/Do-It-Yourself-Patina-Formulas-W12C672.aspx


-Brian


----------



## Taperpin (Jan 6, 2008)

Dan,
       Blacken -it and similar products are based on Selenium dioxide..sometimes marjeted as "Ebonite"   chemical suppliers should be able to help..not cheap though.

                                                                                  Gordon


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Don, 

Look for 'Gun Blue'; also 'Birchwood Casey' make it . I have some of their 'Aluminium Black' which blackens brass as well. The black is not true black but a very dark brown color by the way.


----------



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan,
 Try JAX Chemicals (just google it) in Floral Park NY. They sell large quantities of Pewter Black, Brass Black, Alum. Black etc. Products are reasonably priced but the shipping will get you. OSHA! 
Noel


----------



## Bob Starr (Jan 2, 2008)

You can also use Liver of Sulphur to blacken any non-ferrous metal.  Jewelery supply stores will carry it.


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Guys, I will look today for these.


----------



## tony23 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Dan,

I know it's in the UK but you could try these guys they sell a complete kit ready to go GLR http://www.modelmakingsupplies.co.uk/ click on Catalogue then in the list click on Metal Blackening 

Tony


----------



## Brooks (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.rcgroups.com/forums/showthread.php?t=520465&page=69 

look at post 1030 and 1031 - these guys had problems with continuing corrosion after using blackening products. Probably a good idea to test your product before dunking your good parts.


----------

